

Y Combinator Dataset Of Users Version 1.1 - xirium

A 0.7MB archive of Y Combinator user profiles is available by accessing http://www.rushy.com/ycombinator-news-profile20080507.tar.gz<p>More to follow in the next day or so.
======
okeumeni
I see you have interest in search, I do too. Why don’t we get in touch we may
share stuff.

edit: please ping me at okeumeni (at) intelliverb (dot) com

------
andr
start publishing the same data for other sites and you'd have a pretty good
business going ;)

------
pkrumins
how did you extract them all?

~~~
zach
Uh, yeah. So, you've wondered why the site is slow sometimes...

------
breck
how complete is this dataset? i count 7,164 users. is that all there is?

~~~
xirium
It includes all users who posted before Wed 7 May 2008. It doesn't have
lurkers. Some profiles may be two weeks old. It is a more complete version of
the previous version ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=173045> ), which
mostly excludes accounts which had only been used to post one or two items.

------
jdavid
thank you.

